# Lucifer S headlamp



## 0000001221 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi All flashlights lovers.
First sorry for my english ....
Second I would like to share some toughts about my new headlamp. This is not a proper review with all the spec and measurments. It's just something to consider when you want try something "exotic".

So let's have a start.
I was looking for new hedlamp. I use hedlams almost every night because I'm working as a security on night shifts. After couple of years I went through few headlamps (Zebralight, AceBeam, Nitecore, Skilhunt.....) some of them was great others not so.
I found on the internet company http://luciferlights.net 
never heard about them but after a year I bought my first Lucifer S. I opted for HighCri LED and 29° optic. Headlamp arrived in card box with some instructions. Very well made 
with nice fit and finish. 
Strap is the most comfortable out of all my headlams. Many times I forgot that is still on my head. Headlamp is very light and well balanced due to split design (headlamp and separate battery container). Lamp is holding very nicely in holder and its real joy to tilt it up and down. It will not move by any chance. Tint and colour rendering is the best I ever had. Warm and all colour are nice and saturated. Optic is also great. Personaly I may try bit wider optic than 29°. Switch is bit .... soft, rubbery .... not crisp. But other than feeling is OK. Can be operated with warm gloves on without any problems. Battery tube is bit on lower side compared to rest of headlamp . Plastic caps and internal springs and contacts looks bit cheaper. But that is just visual downside. It's functional without any issues.

Runtimes are great! Realy outperform rest of my flashlights! Light outputs are well spaced. Just missing some firefly output.

So finaly great great headlamp from now on this is my best "working" headlamp and I will buy others Lucifer headlamps. If I could change something it will be some sub 1 Lumen mod. Than it will move from "working" to "home" category headlamps.

If is out there some interst in Lucifer S headlamp I can try to make a video. I'm bit better speaker than writter.


----------



## xcandrew (Nov 24, 2018)

If you haven't seen it before, the development of this headlamp was shown in a 3-year old thread here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...dlamp-1xXML2-1x18650-li-ion&highlight=lucifer


----------



## 0000001221 (Nov 24, 2018)

I have seen it that thread before...


----------



## 0000001221 (Nov 26, 2018)

So as I mentioned before about the switch to be very "soft" , I take headlamp apart to have look what is inside. Wow I have to tell You that electronic is very well made at least to my eyes. And switch is very big and heavy duty compared to the ZL. It is very silent and robust so I'm NOT worry abot it any more. 
Also another big advantage is great acces to the electronic compartment so further service, maitenance or upgrade is easy to do. 
I LOVE MY LUCIFER. 
And I'm selling all my headlamps and I will buy rest of the Lucifer family.


----------



## samsavvas (Mar 15, 2019)

I'd like to take an opportunity to reinforce the positive comments made here about the Lucifer headlamp. I have owned quite a few small headlamps (mostly Petzls with a few AAA 'no-names' of similar plastic design ) and have generally been reasonably happy with them despite their anaemic nature. However when I got back into bushwalking and running a few years ago I bought an Australian-made Spikelight, it seeming to be the biggest bang-for-your-buck available here. The Spikelight is an amazing bit of kit and very, very clever. However for most of my own headlamp use it's overkill (literally given its laser-like characteristics!) 

I've subsequently acquired a Lucifer 'S'. This is currently the smallest light in Petr's Lucifer range but it's nevertheless just astounding. The beam I chose is broad and soft with excellent colour and just a hint of a central spot. It has 4 very useful power levels and, despite using just a single LED and 3.7V battery, is powerful enough (750 lumens) to brightly light an entire campsite at night! In fact it entirely lit up an enormous creekbed I was exploring on my latest bush venture. And the quality of construction is just amazing - a real revelation. If you are after small, light, and practical with simple, clever, unbreakable design, excellent power, custom beam/colour temperature options and good value for money I recommend you check the Lucifer range out! 

I should ofcourse say that I didn't buy this light from Petr - he was kind enough to give it to me after I provided him with assistance in translating and fine tuning the English language side of his website. Nevertheless, I can honestly say that I would have definitely bought one anyway!


----------



## saypat (Mar 23, 2019)

very nice, just needs a LOW....


----------



## DaveTheDude (Mar 26, 2019)

For those considering these headlamps, the conversion rate from U.S. Dollars to Chech Krona as of March 25, 2029 was $1 = Ck 22.88.


----------



## SAMI188 (Mar 28, 2019)

DaveTheDude said:


> For those considering these headlamps, the conversion rate from U.S. Dollars to Chech Krona as of March 25, 2029 was $1 = Ck 22.88.



But what about the rate for this year, 2019?


----------



## BrightestBulb (Apr 1, 2019)

How do you delete a post like this one?


----------



## BrightestBulb (Apr 1, 2019)

SAMI188 said:


> But what about the rate for this year, 2019?]
> 
> *1 Czech Koruna = .043 USD as of the date of this post.*


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 4, 2019)

Obviously, the date error was a fat-fingered typo...let he among you who is without error cast the first stone. 😇


----------



## samsavvas (Apr 25, 2019)

SAMI188 said:


> But what about the rate for this year, 2019?



As of today (April, 2019) this means that the lowest priced 'S' model - the one I have - costs Au$164. Incredibly good value if you ask me. Think about what a plastic LEDLenser is going to cost you for instance! 
Sam


----------



## LogansRun (May 16, 2019)

@0000001221, Thanks for bringing this to light again.  :thumbsup:

I didn't see the original project but have now taken a look at the original thread and their website. They did a great job on design and pretty well thought-out with the batteries and connectors. I don't have a purpose for crazy-bright headlamp but I may consider one of the Lucifer's as a bike light.


----------



## yw.h (Jun 11, 2019)

HI,

I'm looking for a headlamp with good throwing capabilities for occasional climbing activities or night hikes.
Currently I'm using ZL H53W, the brightness control is good but it cannot produce a long range beam even with the highest setting.

The Lucifer S seems to fit my needs.

Does anyone have the experience comparing the light beam between ZL and Lucifer S ( 13 or 20 degree lens ) ? Which one has the better throw when setting to the similar brightness ?


----------



## samsavvas (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi yh, very late response I know but it may be best to ask Petr directly. He has a great deal of experience in various night-time 'running sports' so I think would have a good handle on answering your question. Sam.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 22, 2020)

Their Z1 has a 'high' CRI of 70?


----------



## skidad (Aug 2, 2020)

There is a new improved “S” model now (maybe a red LED option as well??) available to order as of August 2020. I have one on its way to the US now. As of that time it’s still not on their web site but it looks like the M6, has improved Cree XP-L2 LED, 4,500K, CRI70 only now, with higher output 790 lumens, and also improved electronics efficiency of over 93%. Also a smidge lighter.
Email Petr at Luciferlights for more details as I’m not the light knowledge geek some of you are. He is very responsive and can provide any details you could possibly imagine. This will be my mountain and trail running light.


----------

